# Injection site ITCH after cjc/ghrp 6 ALLERGY ?



## stuman455 (May 4, 2014)

The injection site itches for a little while after injection and leaves a little red blotch. You think this is a sign of a small allergic reaction? Last about 10min and goes away. Slight headach for about 10 min also.


----------



## rikkitikkitavi (May 4, 2014)

That happens to me once in a while regardless of what I'm pinning sub q in my belly. Probably not an allergic reaction, just a slight skin irritation. Nit anything I'd worry about. Not sure about the headache though.


----------



## stuman455 (May 5, 2014)

Well, I noticed it does not happen everytime. I think the headach was from something else. Maybe sunburn and a lil dehydration. The small red blotch and itching seems too occuer occasionally. Its weird. Itches like a tick bite does. I don't guess its a big concern because it does not happen each time. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## ElitePeptides (May 5, 2014)

Common side for many


----------

